# NOVEMBER 2010 PHOTO CONTEST – "Mon Amie"



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

November's theme: *"Mon Amie"* 

This is what October’s winner had to say about this month’s theme; “It means "My Friend" in French, I'm sure many people know. I just want people to show the bond between themselves and their GSD's. It could be the way their Shepherd looks at them adoringly, a photo of them sharing a moment with their Shepherd, etc. Anything that they feel symbolizes their love for and friendship with their GSD.” 

So give us your best "my friend" shots and enter your favorite picture of your GSD friends. :gsdhead: 

How to post pictures: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html

Good luck everyone and please read the rules before submitting your photo! Thanks.

*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)
1. Only ONE picture per member allowed.
2. No pictures bigger than 800x600 allowed.
3. It has to be a picture YOU took, not a professional one.
4. The photo contest is for GSDs only, no pictures of non-GSDs allowed. It is ok for other non-gsd animals to show in the picture as long as there is a GSD present.
5. No comments allowed in the contest thread. If you want to comment about the pictures, please post in the comments thread.
6. The winner gets to choose the next month's theme. 
7. No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lighting them up.
8. We will delete all pictures that are not visable and have not been fixed at the time posting is over and voting begins.
9. You have from the first of the month to the end of the third week to enter your picture. The last week of the month will be for voting.*


----------



## Jagerdog (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## alayahsmom (Oct 25, 2010)

...
http://http://www.facebook.com/#!/p...289.27225.1749926827&pid=408358&id=1749926827


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

...


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)




----------



## JakeR (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## PDXDeutschhund (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## GranvilleGS (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

...


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

...


----------



## Wudscrasher (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)




----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Saggio (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## sheribeari (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## elle1515 (May 12, 2010)

...


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## mezzio (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

...


----------



## Alsatian_MaMa (Nov 22, 2010)

*Dogs are like their people*


----------

